
Ask HN: What's the next AI milestone? - tangled_zans
For me, ever since Deep Blue has beaten Kasparov, Go has always been that &quot;intractably large problem&quot; that I would refer to when talking about things-AI-can&#x27;t-do.<p>Now that our AI algorithms are capable of dealing with trees that have more nodes than atoms in the universe, what&#x27;s the next concrete AI milestone that I can start bringing up at dinner parties?
======
kleer001
I still think the classic Turing test needs to be beaten. And not by 33% of
the testers thinking the applicant is a barely literate and scatterbrained
Russian teenager. No, it should be able to carry on a conversation
indistinguishable from an educated, well spoken, English as first language
speaking adult with curiosity and personality. Thereby fooling 100% of the
testers.

Or barring that an AI that can perform valuable services that allow it to pay
for its own server costs. Thereby making it grown up and gotten a job.

------
kmnc
Starcraft is a cool next step yet it kind of seems unfair in a way since the
AI has distinct advantages in certain areas (namely, precision). A pro can
play at close to 300APM but are those actions always 100% precise when moving
the camera/etc? It seems like unless you level the playing field in this
regard it may be hard to take a lot of value from the AI winning since it may
develop strategies that rely heavily on its advantages in those areas. Maybe
that is completely fine though, or doesn't actually matter if strategic
decisions trump precision.

No Limit Poker is a pretty interesting problem, especially when it comes to
reinforcement learning...can an AI learn to adapt to different play styles?

Both of these games raise an interesting question as it relates to how
exploitable a reinforcement learning AI will be in games where high risk
decisions have major impacts and there isn't perfect information. Will the AI
learn to have a more overall conservative approach to guard against these
plays or will it itself exploit them.

------
dmitrifedorov
AI that could blame the other AI for its own errors

------
adenadel
As far as Deepmind is concerned (obviously not the same as the next milestone
for the field of AI) the next milestone will be playing Starcraft at a world
class level [0].

0\.
[https://twitter.com/deeplearning4j/status/706541229543071745](https://twitter.com/deeplearning4j/status/706541229543071745)

------
Nicholas_C
Perhaps fully self-driving cars.

~~~
ljk
Stupid question: How does self-driving cars "learn"? Does it have to crash to
learn _not_ to do whatever it did to not crash?

~~~
Nicholas_C
The definition of AI from Wikipedia:

""" Artificial intelligence (AI) is the intelligence exhibited by machines or
software. It is also the name of the academic field of study which studies how
to create computers and computer software that are capable of intelligent
behavior. Major AI researchers and textbooks define this field as "the study
and design of intelligent agents",[1] in which an intelligent agent is a
system that perceives its environment and takes actions that maximize its
chances of success.[2] John McCarthy, who coined the term in 1955,[3] defines
it as "the science and engineering of making intelligent machines". """

I believe that creating and sustaining a self driving car fits those criteria.

